# HELP! A very sticky situation for a Ohio Drug!



## donalddarneille (Sep 27, 2008)

I recently dug a pharmacy bottle complete with it's original contents........PINE TAR! It is a nice little bottle and is worth cleaning, but I have no idea how to get this damn stuff out of the bottle. Soap and water seem to make it worse, I tried soaking the bottle in warm water and managed to get the pine tar to the consistancy of cold mollasas, I dare not go any hotter, as this would probably cause the glass to crack. Has anyone out there ever dealt with this problem before, or have any ideas for disolving pinetar without harming the bottle? I could use any suggestions you may have, I would realy like to clean this bottle, as far as I can tell it is in otherwise perfect condition. 

 Maybe it's not worth the effort, I've never heard of ths pharmacy before.......here's a description for the curious:

 Embossed:                          
 [align=center]EMDE'S PHARMACY[/align][align=center]SUPERIOR COR NORWOOD AVE[/align][align=center]CLEVELAND, O.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=left]This bottle was dug in Portland, Oregon.....but I assume the "O." on this bottle stands for Ohio.[/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]Thank You, [/align]


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello, Solar power works but takes time. At this time of the year sun's not so hot but on a hot day in the summer put in upside down with something supporting it but not blocking the sun's heat. Put a small stick or straw in it and the goop follows it down.  Takes awhile but it works. I've tried the heat thing with disastrous results.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 27, 2008)

gasoline, kerosene, mineral spirits, nail polish remover.................hope it works.


 Jim


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 27, 2008)

Diesel fuel will get it out.


----------



## donalddarneille (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys, guess I'll try the petrol products first (and some WD-40), it is suppose to be in the 80's here tomorrow so I'll try solar then.........still not sure about boiling it though, maybe as a last resort.


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2008)

hey guy nice bottle i think i used pinesol once on some goo and it worked mike


----------



## digger mcdirt (Sep 27, 2008)

Heating it is not good I think you will hear a ping and then see a nice crack. I have used Gas and or Nail polish remover and both have worked on bottles with something like you describe in them. You may want to use a no good bottle brush once you get it in there to help thin it out and work it around. I say not good as it will be 100% no good when you are through. Try Gas 1st I think it will do the job for you. bob


----------



## capsoda (Sep 28, 2008)

Any petrolium based product will get it out but I would use turpintine. It will cut right through pine tar. If not turpintine try mineral spirits.


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 28, 2008)

This normally works for me, with gumbo type substances.
 I'll mix 50/50 water and bleach in the bottle and let it sit several days. You should see a change in the color of the goo. Empty the bottle and let it somewhat dry out.  Take a plastic coat hanger, snip it off with a wee bend in it, to fit your bottle. Run it up and down on the inside of the bottle. It grabs the goo in bunches and releases it from the glass. Have rags ready to wipe the goo off on, then go back in for more. 
 It pulls if right off the glass.
 Let us know what works for you.
 Bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had a couple really tarry bottles. The only thing I found to clean them is carburator spray cleaner. Spray it in and let set for a couple days. Put some sand and small gravel or other material in and shake it to loosen the stuff.


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 28, 2008)

I've tried mineral spirits with no luck. I'm liking Gunther Hess's idea with the carbuerator spray and sand.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 28, 2008)

I use alot of acetone and muratic acid to clean alot of stuff,but on gooey crap I use a commercial strength citrus cleaner to soften it up.Be careful prying that goop out, a close hanger will go right through the side of a scroll flask.This I know to be a fact[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2008)

> go right through the side


 
 Yes, small early medicines with recessed panels also have paper thin walls often.
 Broke a few of them in cleaning.


----------



## donalddarneille (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks again, right now I'm going with the petrolium based products. I sprayed the bottle with WD-40, and it has softened up the contents enough to pour it out (was over 3/4 full when I found it!), and now have it soaking in the same over night to loosen up the gunk in the corners. Note of caution: Be sure you have a good grip on anything full of WD-40 while shaking it! I got lucky this time and didn't damage the bottle, but now have to find out how to remove a WD-40 stain from upholstery!


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 29, 2008)

Next one try a can of spray break cleaner it disolves about any type of tar substance i've ever had in a bottle.

 Chris


----------



## donalddarneille (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all.... went with a combo of  Wd-40 and then gasoline w/2cycle oil and sand......done in 2 days!


----------



## donalddarneille (Sep 30, 2008)

Another view.... oh yeah, the bottom reads a pattent date of  " 5 mo 78"


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2008)

LOOK OUT PINE TAR! WE GOT YOUR NUMBER NOW![]


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 1, 2008)

Bottle looks great. Try lestoil on that upholstery stain.


----------



## donalddarneille (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks all for the help! After all the effort to clean the bottle it came out beautiful for a dug bottle. I posted the bottle on eBay, and despite all the effort cleaning and some nice pics I couldn't even get a $0.99 bid on it! Here is a copy of the listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&item=250326360715

 Any suggestions from experienced sellers to help me move this bottle would be appreciated, maybe this would be a good item to donate to the auction for this sight. (?) Any help making a successful listing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Donald,I wish I could be more upbeat.  Locally, Cleveland druggists don't bring enough to justify shipping.I bought a box of 20 for  $35 at the Mansfield show last year.Several had pictures embossed.$3-$5 is good price.My best advice would be price it high and hope to find someone with that name.Which could be tough with a name like late.


----------



## donalddarneille (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I guess it's worth more sitting on my shelf than any where else. At least here I can entertain ideas about how this bottle made it that far so many years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 1, 2008)

I dug an Eipper's Drug Store from Davenport, Iowa in Mountain View, California which is quite a stretch.  Later era for embossed druggists in the lip finish 1910-1915 which sold on ebay for the minimum bid of $9.95. I would relist your druggist at a higher minimum bid, 99 cents is just too low -- gives the impression to the potential buyer that the bottle isn't worth much.


----------



## donalddarneille (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try! Already listed a few poisons and I noticed a higher bid gets more views and watchers right off the bat! Thanks........Don


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

that came out beautiful...
 gently boiled water with cream of tarter, let it stand till warmish, add bottle and let sit for hours is another trick. [][]


----------



## donalddarneille (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Stardust, I'll have to give that a try sometime.  How much Tartar do you use?


----------

